
The Case for Redesigning Single-Use-Plastic - travisluis
https://medium.com/@hogan.benjamin/a-case-for-redesigning-single-use-plastic-79aa888cb411
======
BlackVanilla
This is a tangent from the article, but related. The 2020 oil price crash
means that virgin plastic (unrecycled) is much cheaper to produce and buy
relative to recycled plastic compared to before the oil price crash.

Article for more: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-06/oil-
crash...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-06/oil-crash-means-
single-use-plastic-is-back-as-recycling-struggles) /
[https://archive.is/8vTIH](https://archive.is/8vTIH)

------
BlackVanilla
[https://archive.is/6oOed](https://archive.is/6oOed)

